# what is the difference between baby aspirin and clexane?



## hanadiz

hello,
i am on aspirin as my doctor instructed and i am still on it after 2 blast ET but i have a friend who is using another clinic and she is 41 years old they took her off aspirin after EC and gave her clexane 20 mg injection, i would like to know the difference between the two medications??

hanadiz


----------



## Anthony Reid

Baby aspirin doesn't exist as a term anymore.... its now known as 75mg Aspirin.

Its used as a blood thinner.

Here are some details on Clexane
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000527.html


----------



## hanadiz

thank you,
i have read the site before i posted the question but still wondering why is it used? is it better than 75mg aspirin? should i discuss it with my doc as an option if its better for implantation as this is my 5th

hanadiz


----------



## mazv

Hi Hanadiz,

Not sure if you want the full pharmacological explanation here or just wanting to know why you're on aspirin instead of clexane?

Basic answer is that low dose aspirin 75mg and clexane (low molecular weight heparin) both act by different mechanisms to cause the same outcome- lengthening the time that it takes your blood to clot. This is why both are used in medical situations where it is beneficial to prevent the red bloods cells from clotting too easily.

There is evidence that some causes of infertility and loss of early pregnancy are due to problems with clotting factors in the blood and clinical trials have shown some benefit in using aspirin 75mg after EC to improve implantation rates and minimise risk of miscarriage in susceptible individuals (there is quite a mixed view from the evidence though with some trials showing benefit and some not). Similarly there is some evidence that heparin can help overcome specific clotting problems.

As far as I'm aware there is no evidence directly comparing the use of heparin to aspirin during fertility treatment so it is impossible to say if one is better than the other. The treatments offered by individual clinics will vary according to clinic protocol and also according to the individual patients needs.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## hanadiz

thank you,

I feel better now,


----------

